
Ask HN: What's the salary range for senior software engineers in Berlin? - 1penny42cents
I&#x27;m doing some market research on salaries in Berlin, and they seem very low. A lot of the forum posts are from years ago, and I imagine that the salaries have become more competitive recently. From your experience, what&#x27;s the range for senior engineers in Berlin?
======
Abimelex
Depends totally on the branch and company but 55k to 80k.

------
rurban
Nope, nothing changed

